# Is Bsnl broadband speeds increased by 100%?



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2011)

it said that "Unlimited Broadband plans speed increased by 100%"

Is anyone feel extra speeds?

*i.imgur.com/Ob7yC.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

Not for me atleast. My 256 kbps connection is still downloading @30 kbps appx 
Guess the phenomena will take time to reach Assam 


Speedtest with Bankok server-
*www.speedtest.net/result/1595102791.png


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 16, 2011)

not for me here in patna


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2011)

techenclave forum user comment.



> w00t.. experiencing 1mbps on 512 plan.. seems the news is true.




750UL


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is for Chennai circle only


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> This is for Chennai circle only



are you sure?


----------



## ritvij (Nov 16, 2011)

nah.. i got 501 kbps on 512 kbps plan..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing here in Kolkata.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Not for me atleast. My 256 kbps connection is still downloading @30 kbps appx
> Guess the phenomena will take time to reach Assam
> 
> 
> ...



same here i m on 625UL 256kbps plan.. @30 KBps download speed. 

waiting for.double up the speed....


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2011)

Still its same here in Calcutta....1MBPS will be very nyc if it happens.


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 17, 2011)

Heard from the Sources that BSNL going to double up the speed from January 2012 for Unlimited plans, however there isn't any official news yet...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 17, 2011)

this will be in all circle after announcement of new telecom policy ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Still its same here in Calcutta....1MBPS will be very nyc if it happens.


It will happen. and probably in Kolkata it will happen before Guwahati.


eagle_y2j said:


> this will be in all circle after announcement of new telecom policy ..


 It has been announced before. I am expecting within a week it will happen for all


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good news awaits the users of BSNL Broadband connections in the city, especially those in the popular Home Combo plans of 625 and 750. To address the net decrease in the number of Broadband connections in the city over the past nine months, the telecom giant is proposing to enhance the speed of its broadband, while retaining the same tariffs.

The Hindu : NATIONAL / ANDHRA PRADESH : BSNL to improve broadband services

So most probably for 625 Unlimited theyll give 512 KBPS , Unlimited 750 will be 1mbps.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2011)

any more info?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> any more info?



Nopes. Looks like it will take more than a week for this to happen all over India. The wait is too agonising


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nopes. Looks like it will take more than a week for this to happen all over India. The wait is too agonising



yes  

*i.minus.com/ibr6X59umeB8Fg.jpg

These new plans make no sense.  Why would someone pay 650/- for 256 Kbps with a 3 GB limit, when paying just 499/- (151/- lower) for BB Home Unlimited 499 gives you 256 Kbps without FUP or limits today? Or is BSNL killing off flat Unlimited plans? Even the BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 is cheaper.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

These are new plans. It looks like the older plans are being phased out. What's the speed of ULF1000?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 19, 2011)

I am getting rid of BSNL from next month  Not working properly since October.

Will switch to Cable.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2011)

have UL900 ...4MBPS upto 8gb....256KBPS later...see no difference till now


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> yes
> 
> *i.minus.com/ibr6X59umeB8Fg.jpg
> 
> These new plans make no sense.  Why would someone pay 650/- for 256 Kbps with a 3 GB limit, when paying just 499/- (151/- lower) for BB Home Unlimited 499 gives you 256 Kbps without FUP or limits today? Or is BSNL killing off flat Unlimited plans? Even the BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 is cheaper.


Are you sure my 625 Home combo UL will remain Unlimited. Hope it does  



gopi_vbboy said:


> have UL900 ...4MBPS upto 8gb....256KBPS later...see no difference till now


You will get 8 mbps and 512 kbps


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 19, 2011)

Old suscribed plans will remain same!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> These are new plans. It looks like the older plans are being phased out. What's the speed of ULF1000?



dont know speed of ULF1000



eagle_y2j said:


> Old suscribed plans will remain same!



are you sure?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 21, 2011)

yes, no new subscriptions will be allowed once they pull back old plans ..


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2011)

w00t....gr8...hope it becomes a reality ASAP  BSNL ftw ...


----------



## TechSpot (Nov 21, 2011)

Well it seems to be increased a little bit up here in Rajasthan...


----------



## bugsome (Nov 22, 2011)

Well it seems to be going down here in Kerala...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2011)

me too getting rid of BSNL...switching to cable with HUB access


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2011)

TechSpot said:


> Well it seems to be increased a little bit up here in Rajasthan...



hmm...


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2011)

What about 750UL plan( The best plan ever ....) Did they get rid of it?  ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Current users will have it. But not sure if new subscribers can get it.


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2011)

^^
So in short there is no more UL plans faster than 256kbps for less than 1000 bucks.... 
Actually They just increased the price in a very cunning manner by introducing new stupid plans....WTF is wrong with Indian ISPs ...
I just don't get it....
Don't these people know about how cheap and fast is internet getting in other countries . And here its getting more expensive and slow day by day. :X


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ Check your place. Ask cablewallahs. They always have some 'interesting' & very much profitable plans.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> me too getting rid of BSNL...switching to cable with HUB access



Same here


----------



## R2K (Dec 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Check your place. Ask cablewallahs. They always have some 'interesting' & very much profitable plans.



Thats the problem.... At my place (kerala)  if you need broadband conn., the only choice is BSNL Dataone unless one is ready to go with tata photon and other wireless solutions which you know can't be even compared in terms of performance.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 4, 2011)

IMO Reliance has the best BB plans as of now. Mostly all plans are UnLimited and even dont have any dissapointing FUPs. 
Though they have some FUPs but still the degraded speed is not that slow.
Check here:-
Reliance BB Plans:
Welcome to Reliance Communications
Reliance BB UL Combo plans:
Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the 900 combo plan currently. Hopeless because within first week speed drops down to 256kbps. Will be awesome if speeds were 512kbps after 8gb. But 1mbps at 750 per month sounds so awesome if they actually bring it out. Wish they do


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2011)

There are lots of happening inside BSNL regarding bandwidth upgradation on wired broadband segment. Earlier we shared a story that BSNL is on its way to upgrade bandwidth as BSNL officials at Andra Pradesh asks for this to BSNL HQ. Currently BSNL enjoys a monopoly in broadband market mostly due to its widest coverage over the country. BSNL offers broadband along with basic telephony on copper lines using ADSL technology, though at places BSNL has deployed VDSL and Fiber optical lines to offer broadband services. In 2007 BSNL went a massive speed upgradation – basic plans got 2Mbps, a jump from much slower 256kbps. That enabled BSNL’s strong hold on broadband market but with the time other ISPs turned to be more favourable to subscribers on speed and tariff.


In Hyderabad Beam Telecom now offers FTTx plans with awesome plans actually with threat coming from Beam and other ISPs in coming days, BSNL is going its way to upgrade the bandwidth on some plans. BSNL officials at Andra Pradesh said that current unlimited plans like 750UL and 625ULCombo plans will see double speed very soon. There was no comment regarding bandwidth upgrade from 2Mbps on basic broadband plans.Though there is no official report about bandwidth upgradation from BSNL, many users at Hyderabad is experiencing double speed (~ 1 Mbps) on their 512 kbps unlimited plans.

*i.lulzimg.com/8a3feafe73.png

*i.lulzimg.com/518e95d4f2.png







But also same time some users did not find any speed upgrade, I guess BSNL is testing in selected exchanges and state-wise upgradation will be done soon. Last but not the least, deprived and frustrated BSNL broadband users in other circles may probably have to wait till March, 2012 till BSNL is to complete this country-wide upgradation.

*i.lulzimg.com/8b00b243ff.png




If you are a BSNL Broadband user experiencing more speed than your allotted speed do let us know via comments via speedtest results.
Screenshot Shared By Panchmahalkar Prajwal (HYD)

source: tele com talk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2011)

Still waiting impatiently for my speed upgrade. I guess my upgrade wont be happening this year


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 13, 2011)

May be March 2012


----------



## noob (Dec 13, 2011)

Spoiler



I am also waiting


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 18, 2011)

BSNL increased the speed of BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 plan from present 256kbps to 512kbps up to a download of 4GB and thereafter the speed will be 256 kbps.

The speed of BB Home Combo UL750 plan has been increased from the present 512kbps to 1Mbps up to a download of 6GB and thereafter the speed will be 512kbps.

 only in HYD


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^^^ What?? FUP on the 750UL plan???? FU BSNL!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 23, 2011)

^^lol you got it wrong mate.

They have increased the speed to 1Mbps till 6GB, after that your normal plan, 512kbps UL 

So you are getting 1Mbps till 6GB extra to what you are getting now.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 24, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^lol you got it wrong mate.
> 
> They have increased the speed to 1Mbps till 6GB, after that your normal plan, 512kbps UL
> 
> So you are getting 1Mbps till 6GB extra to what you are getting now.



Yes..........


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

Very useless FUP crap. 6 gb on a 1 mbps connection will be over in 24 hours of full downloading. They have played a couple of wrong cards here


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You will get 8 mbps and 512 kbps



I've been also using BSNL Broadband under UL 900 Plan.
Is it going to happen in January or do I have to wait for some few more months?


----------



## noob (Jan 16, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> BSNL increased the speed of BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 plan from present 256kbps to 512kbps up to a download of 4GB and thereafter the speed will be 256 kbps.
> 
> The speed of BB Home Combo UL750 plan has been increased from the present 512kbps to 1Mbps up to a download of 6GB and thereafter the speed will be 512kbps.
> 
> only in HYD



I have not experienced any such speed upgrades. I am on  BB Home Combo UL750 plan. Also BSNL website is not updated.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 1, 2012)

@@ To all my digit Forum Friends,those of who are having BroadBand connection  from BSNL...
I am having BB Home Combo ULD 900 Plan,which has been  "*UPGRADED BY BSNL*" to all users in India(having the said subscription).
I stay in Kolkata.West Bengal circle,rather Kolkata/Calcutta circle of BSNL.

*Please,have a look here*:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm

Actually, speed increase from 256Kbps to 512Kbps is much substantial,for users like us in India...

But the* 4Mbps,speed remains the same* till downloads/uploads of 8GB data...should have been upgraded to *8Mbps* !!!
Let's wait & watch in the near Future.
BSNL is* very, very miser, in allocating Bandwidth* to the subscribers,mostly of us.


----------



## Anish (Feb 1, 2012)

_*Similar to the mobile sector, BSNL will loose grip on broadband very soon unless they fail to revise the plans.*_
I am staying on BB 500 combo (2Mbps, 1.5GB usage) and I get download speeds of 200KBps. Waiting for a still better plan to settle on.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya, now the site is updated, I'm not experiencing better speeds. Lets see in few days..!!

For now, it's...

*www.speedtest.net/result/1744542382.png

I'm on 750UL


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

Anish said:


> _*Similar to the mobile sector, BSNL will loose grip on broadband very soon unless they fail to revise the plans.*_
> I am staying on BB 500 combo (2Mbps, 1.5GB usage) and I get download speeds of 200KBps. Waiting for a still better plan to settle on.




Yeah, even me think my existing FN600 is good for me. I can overshoot the 2.5GB limit and can still spend less than ULD850 or ULD900 scheme while enjoying 2Mbps speed.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 1, 2012)

i subscribe to 512kbps plan.. 750 pm.. i pay around 830pm.. today the speed i got is:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1744559048.png

how to check it via download because none of my torrent speed is above 50KBps..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, confirming the speed upgrade..!!

Don't know why speed tests showing wrong results, but torrent is giving 120kB/s 

750UL.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

So its 1Mbps up to certain limit?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, upto 6GB for 750UL.

Check out *www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

According to the advert I saw few days back my speeds should have doubled today. But that I am sad to report still hasn't happened


----------



## ritvij (Feb 1, 2012)

my torrent speeds are still b/e 45-55KBps.. even regular downloads are 51 KBps. how is speedtest showing 1 mbps??


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 1, 2012)

ritvij said:


> my torrent speeds are still b/e 45-55KBps.. even regular downloads are 51 KBps. how is speedtest showing 1 mbps??



Try mediafire/premium file sharing sites


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 1, 2012)

My speedtest result for Plan ULD 900 is(just now):-
*www.speedtest.net/result/1744783721.png

*And from BSNL free speedtest meter,ie from speedtester.bsnl.co.in*:-

WELCOME TO BSNL BROADBAND (Multiplay Network) SPEED TESTER PORTAL


Your IP Address is: *.*.*.* Date Of Test:01-02-2012 21:42:59
Your current bandwidth reading (in Mega bits per second) is:

*6.02 Mbps*

(DOWNLOAD speed in kilo bytes notation is 770.11 Kilo Bytes/sec). 



Retest     Close 

WEB DESIGNED BY BROADBAND NOC, BANGALORE


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

ISP-*BSNL*
Plan-*750UL*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1745152327.png


----------



## ritvij (Feb 1, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Try mediafire/premium file sharing sites



yeah! now getting around 118KBps.. how to get the same on torrents?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

I am  getting 130 kbps in torrent.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 1, 2012)

m downloading breaking dawn 9.1 gb.. but am getting around 55 KBps average form two nights!


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2012)

I am on BSNL UL750 plus (512 kbps UL without any FUP) and since today i am getting 1 mbps speed.

Has BSNL doubled the speed at same cost and no FUP for this plan?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

1Mb upto 6GB.After 6GB its back to 512KBPS.


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> 1Mb upto 6GB.After 6GB its back to 512KBPS.



F.M.L !!!! whats the point then ? I am even ready to pay 1K for 1 mbps UL without any FUP ****.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

ghonada said:


> isp-*bsnl*
> plan-*750ul*
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1745152327.png


fffuuuuuuuu

Can anyone clarify what the hell BSNL is upto?

I'm on the same plan and there's no speed increase :S


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 2, 2012)

my speed also increased 
[ 1Mb upto 6GB.After 6GB its back to 512KBPS. ] so only 6gb we can dwnld @ 1mb speed??  :/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2012)

@@ ALL.
Speed has really increased for the same "TARRIF" rate.
You guys,particularly @ sygeek,try for some torrent sites or try to download any application tool(free of course) in the range of nearly a 100MB and scan the download time.
As you stay in Lucknow,a renowned city of India and no remote corner,speeds must definitely increase(as per your *BSNL DataOne BB PLAN OBVIOUSLY*).

You might have a look here:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @@ ALL.
> Speed has really increased for the same "TARRIF" rate.
> You guys,particularly @ sygeek,try for some torrent sites or try to download any application tool(free of course) in the range of nearly a 100MB and scan the download time.
> As you stay in Lucknow,a renowned city of India and no remote corner,speeds must definitely increase(as per your *BSNL DataOne BB PLAN OBVIOUSLY*).
> ...


I forgot to restart the router


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

I am officially not getting better speeds with IDM even. Other forum members of my same city have got it. Very confused. Don't know what to do


----------



## icebags (Feb 2, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1747191809.png

lol, my speed seems has degraded (750 UL combo). anyways, i think bsnl doesn't provide 1 mbps unlimited plan because they probably wont be be able to sustain the huge bandwidth requirement. they are probably using the same hardware they installed 6 years ago when they introduced broadband.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

In Patna, there's no match for BSNL, be it USB Data cards or BB. They are awesome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2012)

Restarted modem after reading this thread.Now getting ~1.7 mbps on UL750.
Think BSNL will get their act together soon and bring it down to 1 mbps soon.The FUP limit is almost non-existent anyway.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 3, 2012)

I am on seventh heaven right now. I can't believe I am playing 720p YT videos without buffering!

1 Mbps feels like awesome!!! 

GJ BSNL.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 3, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1749429933.png

Mine increased from yesterday.  On 750UL Combo plan...


----------



## icebags (Feb 3, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I am on seventh heaven right now. I can't believe I am playing 720p YT videos without buffering!
> 
> 1 Mbps feels like awesome!!!
> 
> GJ BSNL.


enjoy while you can, . go watch some youtube videos and songs and then you will find yourself dropped from heaven to get smashed on real earth, just in 3-4 days.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 3, 2012)

ritvij said:


> yeah! now getting around 118KBps.. how to get the same on torrents?



It also depends on seeders
Also try Googling "how to get more speed in utorrent"


----------



## mitraark (Feb 4, 2012)

I have UL625 , will its speed get doubled to 512kbps ?

6 GB F.U.P. .. bleh 

*tpspic.me/i/bsnlbbnew.jpg

Sorry , should have looked at this first


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like BSNL Broadband speed really increased by 200% 

Getting around 2Mbps, download speed around approx. 200kBps.

Plan : 750UL
Location : Kolkata


----------



## Skud (Feb 26, 2012)

Grrrrr... here its the same.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am still getting 512 kbps and havn't tasted 1 Mbps yet... seems like they forgot to change speed here


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

*It has increased a lot here in Rajasthan.. I had speed upto 30 KBPS bt nw I get speeds of 150 KBPS minimum... Yipeeee... *


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

So after FINALLY arguing on the phone, my connection has got the upgrade
*www.speedtest.net/result/2311151800.png

and apparently speed isn't reducing even after me crossing the 4 GB FUP limit.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> So after FINALLY arguing on the phone, my connection has got the upgrade
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2311151800.png
> 
> and apparently speed isn't reducing even after me crossing the 4 GB FUP limit.


which plan?


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 16, 2012)

isnt this an old thread


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> which plan?



625 plan.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2012)

You mean the speeds of plan 625 and 499 increased ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> You mean the speeds of plan 625 and 499 increased ?





It had been increased long back. But I have got upgrade only now.


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 4, 2012)

My speed also increased to 1 MBPS, now downloaded some 15Gb stuff still not decreasing.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 5, 2012)

Plan?


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

^ul750 may be


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 5, 2012)

^Where in chennai?


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

I was answering krishnandu for his question. My bsnl portal did not calculate my 1st Dec's usage so still did not cross fup. still getting 1 Mbps [UL750+ plan]

It is confirmed in other forum that after fup cross the usual 512Kbps starts


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys,this is little off topic- i have UL900-4mbps plan but looks like bsnl dns sucks.

I am on 4mbps and youtube streams 240p slowly on official dns.But speedtest.net result show 4Mbps.

Any suggestion on dns?Which dns is better and how to test?or is this line problem?
Thanks


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

Please help me on this my connection keeps refreshed every 30 min
*i.imgur.com/PPPbG.jpg?2

Please help


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you facing any problem while browsing or downloading? I think that's pretty normal behaviour of BSNL BB.


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

^ no I guess. But I did not had this issue earlier. Earlier if my modem was on for 10 hrs, it shows as a single entry but this issue is new now
Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

Earlier means when? I am seeing this for past 2 years.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hey guys,this is little off topic- i have UL900-4mbps plan but looks like bsnl dns sucks.
> 
> I am on 4mbps and youtube streams 240p slowly on official dns.But speedtest.net result show 4Mbps.
> 
> ...



Its not an DNS issue at all. Still try Google DNS or OpenDNS.


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Earlier means when? I am seeing this for past 2 years.



I never had this issue for the past 3 years now this all of a sudden 
Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## webgenius (Dec 6, 2012)

amjath said:


> I never had this issue for the past 3 years now this all of a sudden
> Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express



They are not disconnections. Your session never gets disconnected. BSNL breaks down usage into multiple 30 minute slots. It won't affect you in any way. The same 30 minute sessions show up in my usage too.


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

^ thank god thx


----------

